# 2021 clipping



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2021)

I decided to clip Dapper Dan today. I washed him first, using my nice water heater unit. It was like clipping a buffalo; the hair came off in thick mats. We both had to take a few breaks during the session.
It was very noticeable this year: one of my favorite things about bays is the black points on their legs. Well, Dapper Dan no longer has black legs. They are all gray. His head is quite gray , but I hadn't thought about his legs getting so gray. 
Being gray is not slowing him down any, though. He is 25 this year.

Looking forward to seeing/hearing 2021 clipping news.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 6, 2021)

Awww. He looks great Marsha! You have taken such great care of him. He is such a great horse.
I had that really bad flare up with my back and couldn't do anything with my horses for a week but finally feeling better so hoping to start clipping mine here shortly.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Awww. He looks great Marsha! You have taken such great care of him. He is such a great horse.
> I had that really bad flare up with my back and couldn't do anything with my horses for a week but finally feeling better so hoping to start clipping mine here shortly.


I was worn out from bathing and clipping. Midnight must wait for another day. Worked at the polls all day today so will need another day to recover from that! And the wind!!! It's been a constant for several days. No driving until that settles down.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 6, 2021)

I hear you on the wind! I have decided that 15 mile an hour winds are my limit, because that usually includes gusts up to 20. Anything over that forget it for me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2021)

It's dropping into the 40's. Clipped Dapper Dan last week with a #10. He has shelter, but I'm wondering if I should blanket him. That's always a spring question.


----------



## mrichmond (Apr 12, 2021)

When should they be clipped? We had temps in the 80’s last week and both horses and goats seemed hot. They’re shedding like crazy, but the night time temps this week are back down in the high 30’s, low 40’s with days high 50’s to mid 60’s. I groom our 5 poodles, but I can’t imagine doing them and clipping the horses, too, but I will if I need to. Can I just shed them out by brushing and using a shedding blade?
They’ve never had clippers on them, so I imagine it could be an interesting experience. If clipping, I’d think getting the boys used to the clippers just a little bit at a time would be the way to go, with lots of praise and treats along the way. That’s what I did with the dogs and it worked pretty well. The horses are just a little bigger, lol. Wooly dog and wooly horses in question, lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2021)

Rule of thumb for clipping is when night temperatures are in the 50's. Here in Oklahoma we are a roller coaster in the spring. I decide to clip in the spring when things are pretty steady at night, but I expect some chill nights before things settle down. So, I opt to clip and blanket. I did blanket Dapper Dan last night, and took it off this morning when it warmed up. It's a pain to do that, but I couldn't stand that scruffy coat another day. Midnight has a totally different coat; I have not clipped her. But I will when it warms up. I have had little luck with brushing and waiting for pretty shed. Others will have had other experiences. Amazingly, most of my horses have not minded the clippers at all. Sometimes around the head or hooves they complain, but it's usually easy to work through with patience.


----------



## mrichmond (Apr 13, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Rule of thumb for clipping is when night temperatures are in the 50's. Here in Oklahoma we are a roller coaster in the spring. I decide to clip in the spring when things are pretty steady at night, but I expect some chill nights before things settle down. So, I opt to clip and blanket. I did blanket Dapper Dan last night, and took it off this morning when it warmed up. It's a pain to do that, but I couldn't stand that scruffy coat another day. Midnight has a totally different coat; I have not clipped her. But I will when it warms up. I have had little luck with brushing and waiting for pretty shed. Others will have had other experiences. Amazingly, most of my horses have not minded the clippers at all. Sometimes around the head or hooves they complain, but it's usually easy to work through with patience.


Thanks, Marsha.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2021)

I got 3 of mine clipped this month too. Here are before & after pics of my little weather team. Starting from the left: Thunder, Breezy, Stormy, & Shadow (Shadow is not clipped because he sheds out beautifully.)


----------



## Kelly (May 8, 2021)

I couldn’t stand the mud anymore, so I ended up clipping Shadow the other day.



Before






After-look at all that hair on the ground


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2021)

What a good feeling to get all that icky hair off them! Don't you know if feels weird to them at first, but I'm sure they like it better.
My other horse is all shed off and looks good. Can't decide whether to go ahead and clip her of not...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2021)

We had very high humidity for a few days and it seemed to me that Dapper Dan was affected. His coat has already grown out quite a lot. I went ahead and clipped him again, just in case he was getting too hot. I am putting a fly sheet on him for several days, for sun protection and flies. Midnight does not seem bothered by the heat much.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 12, 2021)

My poor little ponies are still walking around looking like poodles  I need to clip their legs


----------



## charlottein (Jun 12, 2021)

I just clipped my yearling. She looks sooo patchy and bad! I am way out of practice. Her baby coat just wasn't shedding. Need to go back and try to even it out a bit... But at least she is not hot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2021)

I clipped Dapper Dan today with a #7 blade. He was sweating from the humidity. I spritzed him with the hose, but decided to clip him as he was already growing his winter coat. He will have plenty of time to grow a new coat, and hopefully he will stay more comfortable for the rest of the summer. We have at least 6 more weeks of warmish temperatures.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 22, 2021)

I probably should clip all mine again, it’s soooooo hot out there!!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

I was gonna give Shadow a Trace Clip, but apparently he got the Irish Clip 



Before:







Shadow sporting the Irish Clip:


----------



## Kelly (Oct 29, 2021)

Stormy is more cold natured than everyone else, so he got the simple Strip Clip today. It’s kinda hard to see in these pics….








And of course the low tonight is 42!


----------



## Thistlebee (Oct 31, 2021)

Honeybee got her first clip of the year! She's getting sweaty from driving so I opted for a trace. I already blanket her so I am excited to have whipped out her Dino sheet!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 31, 2021)

Honeybee looks great!!

I gave Breezy the Strip Clip since he is a a baby and won’t be working much except for going on walks. Plus he’ll be grown out in time for winter…. Texas winter


----------

